# Constructive Criticism(s) - Let me know



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I also truly appreciate all that this site has to offer.

There is only 1 change that I'd like to see, and that is for us to define what is too specific of an area to be mentioning in reports.

To me, anything more detailed than a geographic area such as NWLP or EUP is being too specific. While another member might think that because Saginaw Bay is large and well known, or that SRSGA is a popular bingo spot, that posting info about those areas is acceptable. 

Until we set clear expectations as to what is acceptable, this subject is going to be a cause for disagreement.



I appreciate the opportunity to have open discussions about how to make the forum better, and I appreciate the volunteer work that the Mod's put in. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

walleyeslammer1 said:


> I totally disagree with Duffy and TS caddy, If I want to post a report where I am hunting to bad get up earlier to get your spot, these guys think that they are the only ones who scout, this kinda stufff turns people off to this site, the other day somebody made a post and got yelled at by a profesional duck hunter, because he said HL who cares its like me saying st. clair or Harasens Island. Its called freedom of speach, I believe its a constitutional right, or at least it used to be!


No, it's not freedom of speach, it is called a privately owned site. The owner can make any rules he sees fit and I think that is what Russell is trying to get his arms around is what the rules should be.

I don't mind getting up early. If you scout and decide to hunt the same area as me, good deal. But would you rather hunt a launch that has 10 trucks of people that scouted or 30 trucks of guys that read a post on the internet? Do you enjoy having more people hunting around you? I for one like as few people around me as possible. Yes it is public water, but I hunt for my enjoyment. I'd rather everyone else be at duck bingo with Shiawassee Kid


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Ieatantlers said:


> I always thought it'd be cool to have a 'members only section' from each hunting/fishing group. The only way to open these threads would be to sign in, and everyone could see who is signed in at each time. Or, have the option when you create a new thread to make it 'private', where only signed-in members could view it. This would eliminate the internet lurkers who never hope to participate from viewing threads on migration reports, bird numbers, etc. etc. For any weather junkies, stormtrack.org does this. You can only view certain threads without signing in. 'Scouting storms' gets about as crowded as bird hunting areas, and they don't want 500 lurkers showing up at a certain area- much the same thing we want to avoid as waterfowlers.
> 
> Other than that, everything is fine by me. I kind of enjoy the 'This is gonna get me burned...' threads, keeps thing entertaining.:lol: Not to mention, grown adults should be able to take some criticism without getting all bent out of shape.


 
I like that idea, maybe put a post limit on it as well. Kinda like posting pictures, have to be logged in with 30+ posts or something along those lings.

Other than that I think the locking of threads has been a little overkill lately but maybe thats just me, all in all love the site.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Since Branta is doing such a thankless job on this site..... I propose we take up a collection and buy him a plane ticket to come out to alberta and relieve a lil of that stress by killing a pile of birds!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Since Branta is doing such a thankless job on this site..... I propose we take up a collection and buy him a plane ticket to come out to alberta and relieve a lil of that stress by killing a pile of birds!


I agree, send the ticket to me and I'll give it to him........


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

casscityalum said:


> I think going all exclusive like the trout forums is a little to much. Im fine with people saying FP, NQP, HI, etc. Justs dont mention zones or rds and your good. Its all luck of draw and like fishing the bay in winter people say "we launched out of Linwood and limited out" Now that doesnt mean squat because you could have gone n,s,e,w etc. So saying I hunted Fish Point and shot 4 ducks means nothing considering you dont have a clue as to where they were.
> 
> Now far as inland lakes-NO MENTION cause its not that hard to fill a Lake up with hunters. But for Zones you could do the NE,NW, N, SE, EUP, WUP, etc but its perfectl.y fine to talk about SLR, Munc Bay, Sag Bay, Huron, LSC, Erie etc as those are all huge bodys of water and no secret to any.
> 
> ...



Agree completely. One of the reasons I left the trout forum several years ago, and haven't been back, is the inability to talk EVEN VAGUELY about a stream. I one time posted that a certain fly pattern was killing the trout on the Fox River in Schoolcraft County, and I got absolutely crucified!!! Now if any of you know, the Fox River is a looooooong river, with a million different put in locations and access sites. Didn't think I was giving away any major world secrets. This is a philosophical argument that we've had many times. Some like myself feel these kinds of forums are all about learning, and sharing solid information, not just idle chat. If I want to talk in generalities about hunting, then I'll email my close buds, or phone them. I believe in helping out my fellow hunters. Again, not too specific, but telling someone the bluebills are in on the west side of Saginaw Bay is not going too far in my book. Not going to beat this argument again, but If the waterfowl forum adopts a similar rule, I will be gone, and never be back. 

One thing that irks me is something really that only I can control, because I know advertisers pay the bills...the amount of pop up advertising on this site is astronomical compared to others. And for those of us who cannot get true DSL or other high-speed internet at our homes (I'm only 6 miles out of Lansing guys...not in Seney Michigan for christ sake), those pop ups really slow it down. To the point where it's unbearable. I have no problem at work where I have DSL, but home is a challenge. I know, I know....my problem.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

I too am greatful for the site and have benefitted much from it. Big props to the mods...

I'm not sure what to do about the lurker / cyberscouter problem. 

I know when I first started posting that I made some mistakes or committed some "taboos" on posting locations etc. Like most beginners I just wasn't thinking and it was an honest mistake. 

Unfortunately, I just don't see any other way to stop it unless you delete the post immediatley and issue some kind of warning, and to me that seems a bit harsh, especially for the newbies. 

The other issue is that there is a lot of debate as to what constitues giving away a location. Everyone has their own opinion of what is too specific. But the fact of the matter is (and I think it was TSS Caddis thas said it) is if you post a location like for example SW MI and say that the birds were flying, most hunters should be able to go out and find some birds in that general area. *Ducks are only in so many places. *

To me, scouting is half the fun and I don't understand why more hunters don't look forward to doing it. 

Anyways that's my .02, Even with all the kinks I still think it is a great site and would hate to ever see it go away.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the comments so far - really appreciate it.

I've said it before; the thing I probably struggle with the most is the moderating of locales. I'd encourage guys to look at that sticky again versus me repeating it all. those things REALLY happen - believe me. I know guys that have set up others (spiking spots/fields), I also know that guys sometimes don't realize what they're doing to themselves when they say things - just doesn't occur to them that they're cutting their own throat. having said that, I also struggle very much with what is ok and what's too much info.

is saying ; "I hunted Fish Point" too much or just a zone? Is hunted a field in Lenawee Cty too much? is lake michigan ok? where's the line?

If i fished Manistee River, can I say that or am i going to get lambasted?!

My personal opinion is that it can get way out of hand and quite honestly, require action from me that I just don't care to do. I hate working! If I never had to actually perform a mod function.... well, I'd be happy as a cormorant in a trout pond.

maybe a bad analogy, but like policemen - some (mods) probably really enjoy handing out citations and like to be a heavy. I think I can speak for the other two in this forum that We don't act that way here. If I was to roll up on two dudes at a bar, smacking each other around, I'd tell em to knock it off, go to your corners or go home. see them at it again and I'd bash their heads together! someone's going to jail. (we gave you the chance to fix it yourself - now that we're involved... someone's getting it.)

If I never gave out a strike, I'd be as happy as can be.

one thing to make clear that I saw posted earlier here and even in another thread is the idea of Freedom of Speech - short answer is that it (as you think of it) doesn't exist here! those constitutional rights exist only on public/govt grounds. just like you can't stand on a table at KFC and denounce the Colonial as a fraud and that Popeye's is better... Your but will go to jail.

just like you can't cuss n swear here, post porn, etc. You have to abide by the rules of this (private) site. whatever they might be. If M-S says you can't talk about gm trucks... then you can't talk about gm trucks HERE.

~~~~
talk to me more about lock down vs. delete.

I tend to prefer the lock down as it stops the action there and it _should_ fall off the radar in a day or two. I also kinda like it as guys can see who's the riff/raff, the antagonists and the peacekeepers in the flock here.

If we just outright delete threads, I fear that others might think we're being unnecessarily heavy handed or understand the action (or see it).

open up to discuss.

~~~~~~
And no, this mod isn't fishing for any note of thanks from you guys. especially from you Gunner!! (whom I thought I banned - have to look into what happened there. :evilsmile)
(BTW: will be out there next fall pulling the v-nose. Count on it! Just talked about it last night!!)


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

IMO deleting a thread instead of locking it and keeping it on the board doesnt really have much benefit. If you delete a thread there will still be people who create a new thread asking "what happened to the waterswatting/riparian rights/migration info/airboat/some other dead horse thread?".


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

No real complaints, but I would like to see some more encouragment for waterfowl feild tested product reviews out there.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not for deleting closed threads. If a thread gets closed, people should know it's closed, and be able to read it to find out why. Learning why things get stopped might keep those issues from popping up in the future. Sure, some folks can't leave well enough alone and will continue the "debate" on another thread, but when those threads in turn get closed, people will begin to figure out who needs to be on their "ignore" list. :evilsmile

I'm not sure where the line needs to be drawn on posting of locations. I think that posting specific inland lakes, marshes, and rivers is too much, but I think posting the County, the Great Lakes, and the Managed Bingo Areas (no zones) is perfectly fine....


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Quack Wacker said:


> No real complaints, but I would like to see some more encouragment for waterfowl feild tested product reviews out there.


this is one of the strongest values I see in forums like this - the ability to share reviews and/or ask questions about products BEFORE dropping a ton of money.

be it a gun, a boat.... down to dekes and shotgun shells. I wonder how much money I would've saved over the years if this info was as readily available then (pre internet) as it is now?!!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I have no problems with the sight or management at all, even describing area success. 

Because, my area could do well, we could shoot a pile, the very next day shut down. The interlopers/keyboard weasels would think it was a crap spot and disappear. I hunt for convenience and stay close, and have learned how to hunt it to the fullest.

By the way: could it be possible that some post artificial locations, just to throw off the scent?

Keep up the good work Russell...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

more testamonials for Fowl Flashers!!!!

How have they been working, guys?
I haven't heard a peep this year...


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Since I'm new and basically doing this for my dog and to have fun here's my thoughts.

FAQ's sticky: Duck ID books, calling CD's/DVD's, calls, decoys, shot size for birds(goose, mallards, teal), etc. I know there's a million vairables, but keep things on the cheap side.

Links to the managed areas in MI. Man I had to google these things! The DNR links just didn't give me the maps. Maybe also indicate which ones and which areas support walk ins.

Just a couple of ideas I had.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd keep it to "NW Michigan", "SE Michigan" etc...
> 
> I know people think they are being helpful, but IMO, most have had limited success and want to brag about it when they do. Good for them, we all have been there, but put a few years on them and they'll realize the importance of a little solitude.
> 
> ...


This is my biggest thing that bothers me. If you want to help a person out so bad and give them areas to go, take them with you to your spot!. Half the time there are threads like these there are 2000-3000 views. I hardly ever post success or pics anymore because of this. Some people are also telling spots that are "good" to keep people out of there area they are hunting.


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

So Branta what is the answer Can I say Saginaw Bay or Harasens or No?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

only complaint i have is water_hazards thread getting closed so early. i wanted to [email protected]$% [email protected]$!^# mods! 

oh and whoever said he wants free speech on a private owned forum.....(/shakes head) think about that for a second...

i have NO problem with someone listing a managed area. I think everyone on here has a clue when they are doing good or not, just DON'T post the zone or even the block of fields you hunted and alls good.

go ahead caddis, send the hoards of internet scouters to shiawassee, its very comical watching them pick upwind fields and setting up on the downwind cut.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

donbtanner said:


> I would like to see more people play tricks on the mod's :evilsmile........


No i think we just need a new moderator


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I think posting locations is one of the biggest issues this board has to face and if its not addressed you will continue to have the issues that are coming up and causing the locked threads. 

Going to general locations is going to help to eliminate those issues no doubt about it. Will the board loose something in the trade? Hard to say.

Say your boss send you to work in Traverse City for the day. You decide to leave extra early and go do some scouting. Come first light you sitting on Black Lake and no birds are around. You drive to Houghton Lake and find that the Bills came in heavy 1000 birds sitting on the lake. Next you drive to Traverse and glass the bays. No birds to be seen so you head to your noon meeting. Its Friday at 2:00 when you get out of the meeting you call your buddies give them the report and everyone loads up the layout boats and decoys. Its been a two week long lull in the season and finally you found fresh birds. 

To bad for you that I drove down to see my brother today and stopped off at Houghton Lake on the way and glassed it. After all I am a duck fiend and can't help myself. I post up on the board that I stopped off at the lake and checked it and there are 2500 bills sitting on the lake. Since I can't hunt it I figure I might as well help everyone out. So Saturday morning you and 50 other layout rigs are on the way to HL for the day. 

So you got screwed sorry. So did the other guy that lives 10 miles from there and glasses it every day twice a day on his way to and from work. 

The other 50 crews well they got and good deal and didn't have to do anything other then read a post. Well except for the fact that it was crowded but why would they care they didn't work for the hunt.


Honestly I don't post pictures or post reports here anymore. Must be a reason and I have an business that profits off hunters yet I don't advertise my results in real time.


----------

